# I need a beekeeper contact for Montgomery county in upstate New York



## Bethann (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi y'all! My husband and I live in Raleigh, NC and just got 2 beehives started up on our property here. We are new to beekeeping, although we have had an interest in it for some years. 

I was telling my sister about our new hives, and she mentioned that on her property there is 3 beehives, which she hasn't done a thing with since she bought the land 10 years ago. One of the hives still had bees in it this spring. She isn't a beekeeper, does not have any of the equipment or training, but would like to leave the hives on her property. They are located in a hay field on her property. She lives in Montgomery county in upstate NY, which is too far away from us for us to check on or maintain her hives.

Does anyone know of a beekeeper or beekeeper association in her area that might be willing to come out and take a look at her one occupied hive and assess it's health (and possibly take over the care of that hive)? She's interested in keeping the hive healthy just so there are bees to work over the hay field and clover and any crops she plants there. She is not interested in collecting honey for her own use or otherwise commercializing the hive. (Her husband is allergic to bee stings and is not interested in going anywhere near the hives.) But the bees have managed to survive on their own there, so there is probably some good healthy bee genetics there, and it would be a shame to lose the colony due to neglect.

If anyone knows of somebody in that area that might be willing to help her out, please let me know so I can send her the contact info. Thanks!

I'm also attaching some photos of our hives (in NC) which I painted prior to our bees arriving.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas and good luck to you! There are many NY beeks here, so hopefully someone will chime in with some information.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I suggest you go to the Southern Adirondack Beekeepers' Assoc. webpage, www.adirondackbees.org and leave a message on the contact form which goes to the President, Chris Cripps, for handling. He will send a note to beekeepers in the SABA Google group, and you (or your sister) will likely get a quick response as there are lots of SABA members in Montgomery County.

I belong to the group, but am in Rensselear County (east of the Hudson River) which is about an hour away from Montgomery Co. If there are any problems, or if you get no response, PM me. But the fastest way to get the info out to beekeepers near your sister's place is definitely through the SABA Google group (which is a private, member's only one.) This is a direct link to the the President's contact-us form: http://adirondackbees.org/contact/

Enj.


----------



## Bethann (Apr 1, 2016)

enjambres said:


> I suggest you go to the Southern Adirondack Beekeepers' Assoc. webpage, www.adirondackbees.org and leave a message on the contact form which goes to the President, Chris Cripps, for handling. He will send a note to beekeepers in the SABA Google group, and you (or your sister) will likely get a quick response as there are lots of SABA members in Montgomery County.
> 
> I belong to the group, but am in Rensselear County (east of the Hudson River) which is about an hour away from Montgomery Co. If there are any problems, or if you get no response, PM me. But the fastest way to get the info out to beekeepers near your sister's place is definitely through the SABA Google group (which is a private, member's only one.) This is a direct link to the the President's contact-us form: http://adirondackbees.org/contact/
> 
> Enj.


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Bethann (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh, and by the way, my beehive numbering system was a tip of the hat (and somewhat cheeky sport) to Shakespeare. (Never could resist a pun - the hubbie should have known better than to turn me loose on our beehives with paint and brushes!)


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Bethann,

The notice is already up on the SABA Google group this morning, so I expect you will be getting some leads soon.

PM me if you like and I can send you a screen shot.

I had to laugh about your phone note: I took an ice pick to the ringer on my phone years ago.

Enj.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bethann, eshpa.org maintains a listing of Local Bee Clubs in NY State. Your sister should check the website. As already said SABA is her best choice.


----------



## Bethann (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Bethann (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks again! I have received 2 replies from SABA folks thus far.

I doubt we're the only 2 people who refuse to become telemarketers' fodder, although your solution seems a bit more, er, permanent.
Touch of poetic flare to that, though! (In my mind I picture the scene with the music playing from the shower scene in the movie _Psycho_. Would make a good SNL sketch!) 
Have a happy!


----------

